# Sling Channels no longer working



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

There were several sling channels that were offered for free thru the end of May. They are still showing up in my Tivo Guide, and I get an error when I click on them. When will they get removed from the Tivo Guide ?


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

not sure. Sling was previewing the channels


----------

